# More pictures of my Andalusian squeakers



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

These guys are growing like weeds. I think they will both be Andys. The lighter one has a bit of a pinkish sheen to it's feathers, but since Andalusian is spread Indigo, that fits. Hope they molt out well in a few months. I am just so tickled with these guys I can hardly stand it.

Margaret


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are just beautiful...c.hert


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I will have to drop by and take a look at these two.They may be the dark and light type ANDYS Keep in mind that this mating could give you some supprizes color wise, and we don't know what may be hiding in the genes of these parents,but thats makes it more fun. BY THE WAY DID YOU GET A CALL FROM b noland? I think its about an art show for the National.* GEORGE


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful birds!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are sure gonna be...and already are...  LOOKERS!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a jacobin that was sold to me as an "andy", but he does not look as grey as those birds. his mate was told was a silver, she looks more like the pic of these two birds....it's all so confusing...lol...


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Margarret said:


> These guys are growing like weeds. I think they will both be Andys. The lighter one has a bit of a pinkish sheen to it's feathers, but since Andalusian is spread Indigo, that fits. Hope they molt out well in a few months. I am just so tickled with these guys I can hardly stand it.
> 
> Margaret


The squeaker on the left (back view) looks as if it is going to be a sooty blue bar, the colour of it's feet suggest it is also dirty.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

To me, the one on the left looks like it could be a sooty, but I was thinking more like a slate check with dirty. It's hard to tell though.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Well I will have to drop by and take a look at these two.They may be the dark and light type ANDYS Keep in mind that this mating could give you some supprizes color wise, and we don't know what may be hiding in the genes of these parents,but thats makes it more fun. BY THE WAY DID YOU GET A CALL FROM b noland? I think its about an art show for the National.* GEORGE


George, 
Do drop by and look at these two. Yes, it is going to be fun to see how they develop as we don't know what all they carry under their pheontypes. No, I didn't get a call from Bob, but I did get a call from another member of the Metro about doing the art show. 

Margaret


----------

